

Mining Bitcoin by hand - rhambasan
http://www.righto.com/2014/09/mining-bitcoin-with-pencil-and-paper.html

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8380110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8380110)

